Ask HN: Share your favourite talks on YouTube - rollinDyno
======
rollinDyno
Recently I have really enjoyed:

* Joseph Stiglitz on the introduction of informational mechanisms in Economics [1]

* Burton Folsom on the myth of robber barons and the great american entrepreneurs of the 19th century.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1HnxyTvSRk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1HnxyTvSRk)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vw6uF2LdZw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vw6uF2LdZw)

